# King Grumppy Nugget,gone but not forgotten



## Turtledash_101 (Nov 13, 2018)

king grumpy nugget,a magestic beast, he is gone but not forgotten, swim on. <3


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

Sorry for your loss, hopefully he knew he had a good life with you.


----------



## Turtledash_101 (Nov 13, 2018)

thank you so much.


----------



## bluesamphire (Nov 20, 2018)

I’m sorry. RIP King Grumpy Nugget.


----------



## Turtledash_101 (Nov 13, 2018)

thank you.


----------



## TheVanillaMacaron (Sep 21, 2018)

Rest In Peace, King Grumpy Nugget!


----------



## Turtledash_101 (Nov 13, 2018)

thank you for the kind words,its making me feel a lot better. <3


----------



## redaemon (Mar 13, 2019)

Oh( I'm sorry( RIP, King Grumpy Nugget


----------

